# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Windows Defender пока не может защитить сам себя

## Tcinet

Встроенное в ОС Windows 10 защитное ПО Windows Defender является небезопасным и потенциально позволяет злоумышленникам исполнять произвольный код на устройствах пользователей. Еще в мае уязвимость его движка MsMpEng была обнаружена ведущим исследователем Project Zero корпорации Google Тэвисом Орманди. В Microsoft поспешили принять меры, чтобы ликвидировать конфуз, и выпустили обновления. Но их оказалось недостаточно. Новые проблемы отыскал исследователь Джеймс Ли. Он представил доказательства того, что и полностью пропатченный и обновленный Windows Defender остается уязвим. Из-за ошибки в реализации функции запуска подозрительных файлов в песочнице программа выходит из строя и не перезапускается, оставляя систему без защиты.

Примечательно, что почти одновременно с сообщением Ли тот же Тэвис Орманди написал у себя в Twitter, что и он обнаружил новую уязвимость Windows Defender, также связанную с функцией запуска в песочнице. Идет ли речь о той же самой уязвимости или о какой-то другой, пока неизвестно: Орманди пообещал опубликовать полный отчет в ближайшем будущем. И, возможно, разработчикам Microsoft стоит дождаться этого момента, чтобы не выпускать по обновлению для Windows Defender чуть не каждый день.

----------

admin (27.06.2020)

----------

